# Britemax Interior Dressing High Gloss



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£12.99 for 24fl Oz- around 700ml.

*Used on:*
VW Golf

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Restore vinyl, leather and rubber surfaces as it leaves a high gloss, protective finish. Use on dashboards, vinyl trim, vinyltops, tyres and bumpers.

*Packaging:*
Again nice and clean attractive packaging following suit with the rest of the Britemax range, big logo design and clear typeface allowing easy recognition.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Viscous white liquid.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
As this is a dressing product this factor is n/a.

*Ease Of Use:*
In line with the rest of the Britemax range the interior dressing is also a very easy to use product. I used it by spraying on a microfibre applicator first and then applied it to the surface. I then wiped over with a clean microfibre as I prefer the finish not too glossy. However, depending on how you prefer the finish you can just spray on, wipe and leave.

*Finish:*
This product provided a great finish. The plastic surfaces were left with a sheen but not too much of a gloss. They looked very natural which looked fantastic on my interior.


































I then took it further and used this product on any conceivable surface that required dressing, including tyres. The results were great, it again provided a very natural looking finish with little effort. This more natural matt type finish was gained by applying it via MF pad and then buffing over with a clean MF as this would take away some of the gloss

Pictures are below:

Engine Bay:

















Mirror Casing:









Side Strip:









Rubber seals:









Tyres:









After this was completed a niggle grew, an itch that had to be scratched. The product is advertised as high gloss, and really, my pictures don't show it to be very glosy - in fact it wasn't high gloss at all. So I set about recleaning the plastics and re-applying the product. This time applied with a clean MF and not buffed off once on - instead left to dry. The following are the results:









































The first and last picture there it is perhaps not as glossy as one may expect and so maybe it does not leave as glossy a finish as claimed. It still does leave a nice clean natural looking finish.

As you can see, or maybe the photography does notdo it justice. There is slightly better levels of gloss in the finish. I tried it on all varities of plastic finishes in order for it to fully live up to the potential. I was slightly underwhelmed by the finish in a way as it probably wasn't what would be considered to be high gloss. It is slightly glossier than previous but nowhere near levels of other high gloss products on the market.

*Durability:*
Almost a week after application the product appear to be wearing well, it has not lost any gloss over the first application. It's not dripping wet gloss but a nice gloss that I don't mind having in my interior. Just a wipe over with a clean microfibre to remove the dust and the dash was as good as the day it was applied. I expect this to wear well for another few
weeks at the very least.

*Value:*
As for the initial outlay I would consider it expensive. Upon unlocking the potential of this product and taking advantage of its versatility, I would consider it incredible value for money. I dressed every plastic/rubber/dash/tyre part on my car and there is barely any product used from the bottle. A little does go a long way, also once the applicator was loaded I barely needed any.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*Conclusion:*
I would have to say this product deserves a 9/10 even though it does not fully satisfy the high gloss claim. Everything it touched it left a fantastic finish. It is such a versatile product that it would be considered great for both the pro and the weekend detailer alike. There is no need for any other crossover products to dress any of the plastics on my car, this bottle does the lot. Also with the amount used, I envisage it lasting a good length of time which to me is the greatest factor providing great value for money.
I certainly recommend anyone to try this, I was always in and out with trim dressers and never quite knew which to try, I've certainly found one that works.
It is a very valuable product as it is extremely easy to use, and I can gain the results that many strive for through using it. It is extremely competant on clean plastics and brings a great level of finish to rubber alike. Many may not be as keen on the tyre finish but I think its about right, nice and natural however not as "wet" looking as many. You will be able to get the results you are looking for with this product. That being said having returned to the car later to pick up my better half she questioned "what have you done with your steering wheel.. it looks very new" to which I was perplexed before realising I had reapplied this product hours earlier. It seems that the product may bed in after a while, and certainly on my black textured plastics it has created a high gloss non greasy finish. I remain unconvinced on my smooth plastics and this will require further testing.

If it is a clean natural looking finish you are after with a bit of gloss attached then this is for you, if however you are after the more "wet look" type closs then this would not satisfy that craving, that being said it did show the potential to produce this finish on some of my plastics.

Thanks to Matt at i4d for supplying this product for reviewing, and for the excellent service.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Play with what? The product, the steering wheel or the girlfriend??? :lol:


lmao, I'd take either to be fair! Although I'd rather the GF play with me, less effort eh.


----------

